# SPM Resorts Operating Budget



## JaneDorden (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any 2015 or 2016 SPM Resort Operating Budgets that I can look at.  Trying to make some comparisons.

 Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2016)

What us SPM?

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2016)

SPM Resorts is a contracted multi timeshare resort management company like VRI.

FLORIDA
Tropic Sun Towers
Atlantic Terrace Condominiums
Hollywood Beach Tower
La Costa Beach Club
Oceanique Resort
Blue Tree Resort

MASSACHUSETTS
Ocean Club on Smuggler's Beach

NORTH CAROLINA
A Place at the Beach III
Sands Villa 
The Highlands at Sugar
Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley
Holly Forest
Sapphire Valley Master Association
Peppertree Maggie Valley
Barrier Island Station - Duck
Ocean Pines
Outer Banks Beach Club I
Outer Banks Beach Club II
Sea Scape Beach & Golf Villas

SOUTH CAROLINA
Ocean View at Island Club
Royal Dunes
Seawatch at Island Club
Jade Tree Cove
Schooner II Beach and Racquet Club
Peppertree By the Sea
Country Club Villas
Sandy Shores III

TENNESSEE
Laurel Point Resort

VIRGINIA
Chalet High Owners' Association
Stony Court

U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS
Bluebeard's Castle Resort


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What us SPM?
> 
> Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk



It is a timeshare management company for the listed name resorts above.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Feb 10, 2016)

*SPM = management company who will bleed you dry*

SPM = management company who will bleed you dry


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 10, 2016)

JaneDorden said:


> Does anyone have any 2015 or 2016 SPM Resort Operating Budgets that I can look at.  Trying to make some comparisons.
> 
> Thank you



Which resort are you interested in?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> SPM = management company who will bleed you dry



They fought off a DRI take over at Royal Dunes last year.


----------



## kwelty (Feb 10, 2016)

I feel that they have done an excellent job at the Outer Banks Beach Club I & II in North Carolina.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 10, 2016)

allsmiles277 said:


> SPM = management company who will bleed you dry



Bleed who dry?

They have a pretty good track record with aging resorts.


----------



## JaneDorden (Feb 11, 2016)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Which resort are you interested in?



Mostly Barrier Island resort in Duck, NC. Also SeaScape Beach Villas in Kitty.

Thanks


----------



## kwelty (Feb 11, 2016)

JaneDorden said:


> Mostly Barrier Island resort in Duck, NC. Also SeaScape Beach Villas in Kitty.
> 
> Thanks



BIS Duck was bled dry by the previous management company, the original developer (I'm pretty sure).  I stayed there in 2014 and the lack of basic maintenance was appalling.  SPM/BIS had a long way to go to bring it back to a decent standard.


----------



## RLS50 (Feb 11, 2016)

kwelty said:


> I feel that they have done an excellent job at the Outer Banks Beach Club I & II in North Carolina.


I feel the same way about what they are doing at A Place at the Beach III.

SPM seems like they have been putting a lot of time and money into upgrading the rooms and amenities at APATB III.   After they complete the K building this year, they will have entirely gutted all the rooms and done a complete renovation in both L and K buildings.  And they have been adding or enhancing amenities the past couple of years.   Some really nice improvements.

It think some of the longtime owners are upset at them because the MF's have went up.   But they are still under $600 for a 2BR/2BA at a resort that is oceanfront on a better, nicer, and larger beach than most of OBX (IMO).  For all the changes they have made, I have no real complaints.

Contrast SPM to Diamond, who took over already excellently managed and maintained properties from Gold Key and whacked owners with an across the board 10% to 15% increase before making a single improvement (and still nothing of significance announced or planned as of yet that I am aware of).


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2016)

JaneDorden said:


> Mostly Barrier Island resort in Duck, NC. Also SeaScape Beach Villas in Kitty.
> 
> Thanks



The location of Barrier Island resort in Duck is an outstanding off the ocean side. SeaScape is off the main hgwy in Kitty Head, NC


----------

